# Wayfarer Electric bike in S London ?



## Flippy (26 Aug 2014)

Hi All
I would like to buy my wife a Wayfarer Electric Bike . We would like
to see one and try one.
The problem is that they are not in the cycle shops.
Can anyone say where we can see and try one.

I have had a Freego Egle for about 2 years and I am very pleased with it.

Thank you..... Flippy
Wimbledon South London


----------



## Pale Rider (26 Aug 2014)

The importer only sells direct to the public, not the trade, so I don't think there is anywhere you can try one apart - possibly - from their premises in Loughborough or Northampton.

http://www.proridermobility.com/mobility-scooter-faq.asp

The bikes are regarded as fair value for the price in ebike circles, but don't expect similar quality to your Freego.

One thing to check is assist levels, some of the cheaper folders are either 'on' or 'off'.

Woosh operate in a similar segment of the market, and you can give their bikes a good test from their premises in Southend.

http://wooshbikes.co.uk/

Kudos also make a cheap folder, and there's a dealer in Hampton, which is not so far from you.

http://kudoscycles.com/

Make a phone call or two before travelling to make sure the bike you are interested in is available.


----------



## vickster (26 Aug 2014)

If you want an electric bike, Hampton Wick as above (you can look in Sigma at non electric bikes at the same time  )


----------



## Pale Rider (26 Aug 2014)

vickster said:


> If you want an electric bike, Hampton Wick as above (you can look in Sigma at non electric bikes at the same time  )



Ebike dealers are very thin on the ground, so Hampton has become what passes for a centre in that there are two decent shops, 50 Cycles and London Electric Bike Centre.

Most of the bikes are some way above the price of the bike in the OP's link.


----------

